# Have you Simpsonized yourself yet?



## Trizoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of myself and the girlfriend... Turned out kinda good.





Why cant I get this img to show instead of link to? WTF.. (im using the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Post your pics here also.

Warning, the website is SUPER slow.. and kinda annoying. but in the end you get a simpsons picture.

*http://simpsonizeme.com/*


----------



## Ben (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, I did this a few weeks back


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 8, 2007)

Doesn't really look like me... I didn't take the time to refine it, but it's kinda neat.


----------



## spanky (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## speedyink (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Trizoy (Aug 8, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> I didn't like mine nor did I want to register...



You dont have to register, you just print screen and upload it.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 8, 2007)

i went to do it but i dont have any pics of me that work


----------



## Ben (Aug 8, 2007)

speedyink said:


>




Looks like Tim Buckley with a beard


----------



## dark_angel (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## INTELCRAZY (Aug 9, 2007)

Somewhat like me....


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, it looks a little like me


----------



## Verve (Aug 9, 2007)

interesting, I'll have to try that when I get some free time, lol...


----------



## Ben (Aug 9, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it looks a little like me



Hahahaha. I think the hair is a bit too poofy  Looks too much like a fro


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 9, 2007)

nah his hair actually looks like that at the mo


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 9, 2007)

lol, It looks a little like that, I'm getting it cut today!


----------



## bass76 (Aug 9, 2007)

Halian said:


> Looks like Tim Buckley with a beard



You know who Tim Buckley is??  He was a musical genius with such a unique voice.  NO one I know has heard of him unless they know from me telling them to LISTEN to him.

This is close enough.  I wear sunglasses a lot, well cuz its Australia!  Lotsa sun.


----------



## Ben (Aug 9, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> lol, It looks a little like that, I'm getting it cut today!



Alright! Pics in post yourself, later!



bass76 said:


> You know who Tim Buckley is??  He was a musical genius with such a unique voice.  NO one I know has heard of him unless they know from me telling them to LISTEN to him.
> 
> 
> This is close enough.  I wear sunglasses a lot, well cuz its Australia!  Lotsa sun.



Well yeah, I have 2 of his albums 

Star Sailor, and Look at the Fool 

But I have to say, I was not talking about the musically inclined Tim Buckley, I was talking about, *Tiiimm Buckley*



Haha, that does look like you  They can do a pretty good job..


----------



## Serenade_Me (Aug 9, 2007)

kinda looks like me, kinda doesn't

hahah


----------



## patrickv (Aug 9, 2007)

this is typeically me..lol


----------



## tlarkin (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## lion149 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is how mine came out...


----------



## Cromewell (Aug 9, 2007)

Mines in my avatar, I don't have a bigger one because I only saved the IM avatar version. It turned out pretty good. My friends think it looks like me


----------



## Geoff (Aug 9, 2007)

Nah, this is my real one:


----------



## Ben (Aug 9, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];733475 said:
			
		

> Nah, this is my real one:



Don't you have blondish hair?


----------



## nffc10 (Aug 9, 2007)

I suppose it isn't that far off  :


----------



## Cheese (Aug 9, 2007)

wow, who do i look like? I cant figure it out...


----------



## salman (Aug 9, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];733475 said:
			
		

> Nah, this is my real one:






Haha lol, you had me goin there, i thought you were serious but i wasn't gonna say anything cos i didn't wanna offend ya


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 9, 2007)

Mine is now my avatar, i had to make mine, i dont have any pictures that would work, but that is a very close representation.


----------



## bass76 (Aug 9, 2007)

Halian said:


> Well yeah, I have 2 of his albums
> 
> Star Sailor, and Look at the Fool
> 
> But I have to say, I was not talking about the musically inclined Tim Buckley, I was talking about, *Tiiimm Buckley*



Ohhhh, Tiiimm Buckley.

Never heard of the guy.


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 9, 2007)

> Alright! Pics in post yourself, later!



I don't have any yet 

[-0MEGA-], I thought you had blonde hair?


----------



## Ben (Aug 10, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I don't have any yet
> 
> [-0MEGA-], I thought you had blonde hair?



yeah, I'm confused here..


----------



## DCIScouts (Aug 10, 2007)

This looks like a fairly good representation...


----------



## speedyink (Aug 10, 2007)

Halian said:


> Alright! Pics in post yourself, later!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, my hair does look suspiciously like his


----------



## Geoff (Aug 10, 2007)

Halian said:


> Don't you have blondish hair?





Kornowski said:


> I don't have any yet
> 
> [-0MEGA-], I thought you had blonde hair?


lol, I do, I guess the site thought it was brown? 




salman said:


> Haha lol, you had me goin there, i thought you were serious but i wasn't gonna say anything cos i didn't wanna offend ya


hehe, I tried to make a really nerdy version of me


----------



## spanky (Aug 10, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];734356 said:
			
		

> lol, I do, I guess the site thought it was brown?



It allows you to change your hair color.


----------

